# French Bistro suggestions needed



## Ucmd (Nov 20, 2013)

I am part of a cooking club and our theme this Saturday is French bistro. I have to cook a SALAD and and SEAFOOD not fish. I am going to order a truffle from Dartagnan and have it overnighted. I would love some suggestions.


----------



## Lefty (Nov 20, 2013)

I think you'd either be incredibly stupid, or incredibly smart to do escargot, and then something with shrimp, like a Dijon and lemon sauté, or a bisque. Mmmm. This all makes me think of going to Normandy, and I'm now really wanting to go back to France. Damn you!


----------



## CoqaVin (Nov 20, 2013)

Ucmd said:


> I am part of a cooking club and our theme this Saturday is French bistro. I have to cook a SALAD and and SEAFOOD not fish. I am going to order a truffle from Dartagnan and have it overnighted. I would love some suggestions.



Basque seafood stew delicious


----------



## Von blewitt (Nov 20, 2013)

Scallops and truffle is a match made in heaven!!! Maybe baked in the shell under puff pastry with truffle & butter

For the salad I like frisée (curly endive?) with lardons, poached egg and a vinaigrette made from the bacon drippings

Or a traditional Niçoise salad


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 21, 2013)

coquilles St. Jacques and a nice salad Nicoise. ooh, love me a good ratatouille.


----------



## ecchef (Nov 21, 2013)

To me, bistro = mussels. As simple as possible. Huw's salad choice hits the mark dead on...tarragon vinegar for the dressing.


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 21, 2013)

ecchef said:


> To me, bistro = mussels. As simple as possible. Huw's salad choice hits the mark dead on...tarragon vinegar for the dressing.




Ucmd and I live about ten minutes apart, and I don't trust any mussels I can get here in our landlocked state, though it's the first thing I thought of too.


----------



## Ucmd (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks for the awesome ideas. The frisée lardon is on the menu. I still need a seafood not fish entree with truffles and I'd like to add truffle to frisée dish so keep ideas coming.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Nov 22, 2013)

Von blewitt said:


> For the salad I like frisée (curly endive?) with lardons, poached egg and a vinaigrette made from the bacon drippings




I second this salad. It's probably the best salad I've ever had and really easy to make too.

When I think bistro, I immediately think soup and sandwich or salad and sandwich. What about a lobster, shrimp or crab roll? I've only had truffle once and that was oil on fries so I can't give you any advice on that lol


----------



## ecchef (Nov 22, 2013)

I would suggest skate wing with beurre noir, another classic, but it's a fish. Try it with scallops (with roe)?


----------



## Ucmd (Nov 22, 2013)

All so yummy. Keep the ideas coming and I'll post pics. Thanks all.


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 22, 2013)

I think scallops are the way to go. This is a recipe I do fairly often, but it doesn't scream "bistro" to me.


----------

